# Looking for specs on stock ride height - 1970 Judge



## cbgolz (Jul 28, 2013)

What is the correct stock ride height for a 1970 Judge Ram Air III? How and where do I measure it, front and rear? Do I measure from the ground to the top of the wheel arches, or just overall body height? My car looks a bit low, but I am putting a set of Firestone Wide Ovals on it, and the taller sidewalls may make a difference. I have not been able to find these specs anywhere. Thanks for your help.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Ride 'em high*

Anytime you add *ANY* modification (Taller/shorter springs, different sized tires-15's as opposed to 14's, 245's instead of 195's or 215's, etc...) the stock height specifications are out the window. Has your ride been modified in any way? If not, and if it looks saggy, it's more than likely weak springs that are the culprit. If someone has access to the shop manual, they can tell you exactly where to measure it from.


----------



## cbgolz (Jul 28, 2013)

*Reply from cbgolz*

The car has not been modified, but looks saggy. I am sure the springs are original. Does anyone know how to measure the correct ride height for a 1970 Judge Ram Air III, before I go to the expense of buying new springs...maybe for nothing. Please, somebody help me out with the correct ride height numbers, and how to measure them. Thanks.:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure there ever were "correct" ride height specs. Vehicle weight could vary quite a bit depending on how the car was equipped and optioned out, and you know the factory didn't install a different set of springs for every possible combination.

It's more about what looks right and pleasing to you. If it still has the original factory springs, then for sure they've sagged and settled over the years and need to be replaced.

Bear


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*curb height specs*

I know that there are the curb height specs in my '66 shop manual, but sure didn't want to give him those for his '70 Judge. They tell you exactly where to measure from specific points to level ground. (And the exact procedures you must follow)


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The original ride height specifications can be found in the "General Information and Lubrication" Section of the Factory Service Manual or in the Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts.

I have 1968, 69, 71 and 72 charts; the dimensions are identical, so I'm sure they are also correct for your 1970 Judge. 

Ride height (called "rocker panel height" in the Service manual) is measured at two points along the rocker panels.

To make the measurement correctly, you should have the tires inflated to recommended pressure, front wheels pointed straight forward, fuel tank should be FULL and the car must be parked on a flat, level surface.

NOTE: As stated above, any change to spindle heights, wheel/tire diameter, significant weight changes (like removing all the A/C components from an A/C equipped car or moving the battery to the trunk) will change the rocker panel height and might require spring changes to get back to the original height.

Rocker panel height is measured from the ground to the lowest point on the rocker outer panel.
Front height measurement is taken at a point 32.00" rearward of the front wheel centerline. 

Rear rocker height measurement is taken at a point 19.00" forward of the rear wheel centerline.

Here are the original rocker height dimensions:

Front:
9.60" with standard springs
10.50" with H.D. springs

Rear:
9.10" with standard springs
10.50" with H.D. springs

The note at the bottom of the chart indicates that you should DEDUCT .030" from the specified dimensions if you are checking a car without rocker moldings. As far as I am concerned, that note is incorrect. I believe it would be more correct to DEDUCT .030" if you are checking a car WITH rocker moldings. 
But it's not as if that .030" makes much difference...

Here is the image for 1971-72, from the Zazarine & Roberts Restoration Guide:


----------



## cbgolz (Jul 28, 2013)

*Reply to jmt455*

Thank you so much for the ride height specs. I will follow those instructions, and start measuring. Again, I really appreciate the assistance, and the time it took you to post the information. This is a tremendous help, and I really didn't know where to start. Thanks, again.


----------

